# barbequed fish



## rtman (Nov 19, 2007)

i have been thinking of a way to make a stand for my 10 gallon tank, i was in my garage today thinking of ideas and i happened to glance over at my old gas grill , hmmm what if i took the grill hood off and put the tank where the grill was , i could stenghten it to hold the weight , i think it would work. you could then put one of those volcano lights in and it would look like a fire in the tank, any thoughts on this would be appreciated


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't see why not. You might have to do some serious sealing of the BBQ before using it not to mention cleaning but as long as it is sealed, supported and sterile when set up it then things should be fine. 

Any idea how many gallons it would be, pictures woud be nice of the whole process.


----------



## rtman (Nov 19, 2007)

its only 10 gallon but thats all theres room for anyway, it also has shelves on each side , one has a burner that i could put a 2 gallon bette tank on with aeration so it would look like the water was boiling, i will do my best to get pictures. thanks a bunch


----------



## johnmaloney (Nov 21, 2007)

I had to subscribe to this.


----------



## osmanEATSfishy (Feb 20, 2008)

ehhh i would suggest to not do that cause it would look really ugly in my opinion. I made a fish tank stand for my 20 gallon tank with 2 doors and glazed cherry paint and its great and probably cost me less than 50 dollars to make[stores usually sell them for 150+] so just make your own lil tank stand.

if u need some pics i'll post them up and show u the frame work 

peace for now i have a test tmorw 




pm meh


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

to be honest, I think it sounds pretty cool lol It would be a pain to clean and then prolly paint the grill so it wouldnt make a mess inside but still, well worth the effort IMO.

maybe to keep things simple add a few red lunar lights underneath the tank down inside the grill so it looks like its on lol but i LOVE the betta tank on the side. make sure we get pics as this progresses!


----------

